# 2BR Holiday Inn Vacations Smoky Mountain Resort Gatlinburg 10/23/2016 - 10/28/2016



## Tank

last one

Holiday Inn Club Vacations Smoky Mountain Resort Gatlinburg 10/23/2016 - 10/28/2016
I have some 5 night reservations in October, fall is in full color and had this cancelation. PayPal is easy , reservation will be put in your name.

Smoky Mountain Resort - Gatlinburg
Holiday Inn Club Vacations At Smoky Mountain Resort Gatlinburg, TN
2 Bedroom Villa 10/23/2016 - 10/28/2016 (5 nights) $500.00

http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_smr.php


Two-Bedroom
Plush, comfortable, lodge-inspired surroundings with breathtaking mountain vista views.



1,170 square feet
Sleeps up to 6
Most Villas are Equipped With*:
King-sized bed
Fully equipped kitchen
Fireplace
TV in every room
DVD player
Washer / Dryer
Living and dining areas
Oversized spa tub
Private porch
* Some features only available in select villas

Note: Villas shall have furniture, appliances, equipment, and all accent furnishings substantially similar to, or of equal or better quality, to those shown or used in the model or descriptive materials. Additional floor plans may be available.




Natural Mountain Wonders
Nestled below the natural wonder and breathtaking views of the Great Smoky Mountains National Park, the most-visited national park in the country, this popular and easygoing family destination calls to the adventurous spirit in all of us.

This resort offers lodge-inspired villas and suites, indoor and outdoor pools, fitness center with spa services, activities center and family game room. Along with the natural beauty and serenity of Gatlinburg, you'll also delight in the many attractions and activities located right outside your convenient downtown location.

Gatlinburg boasts a number of family-oriented attractions, such as unique museums, the world-class Ripley's Aquarium, interactive attractions, miniature golf, variety shows, plus an almost endless array of attractions and restaurants that will delight all ages and tastes. It's also home to the largest artisan community of its type in the country, so you'll love the unique collection of shops and galleries offering items you can't find anywhere else.

Adventure seekers and outdoor enthusiasts will enjoy the area's more than 800 miles of hiking trails, horseback riding, many fishing options and thrilling whitewater rafting on the local rivers. Plus, nearby is Ober Gatlinburg, a year-round amusement park with the state's only ski resort and scenic mountainside sky lift, is close by for additional fun.
Tank is online now  Report Post


----------



## Tank

leaves are peaking right now I am told


----------



## Tank

Waterpark has just been added


----------



## tschwa2

any pictures or links to pictures of the waterpark?


----------



## Tank

Gatlinburg waterpark.jpg

I'm sorry I have a picture, I'm going to email it to you it does not seam to be working here
Dave


----------



## tschwa2

I got the pictures and the link.  Thanks.  It looks great.


----------



## Tank

I hope they don't start charging for this. It is a nice bonus with kids.


----------



## Tank

I will have to turn this back in Friday if no takers


----------



## Tank

bumping this to the top


----------



## Tank

bumping this to the top


----------



## Tank

bumping this again


----------



## Tank

bumping this


----------



## Tank

Last bump turning in Friday afternoon.

I'm told the leaves are awesome now


----------



## eschjw

*Super good deal*

Hope a fellow TUGer is able to take advantage of this. You will not be disappointed. We rented from Dave (Tank) and can highly recommend him.

My wife and I will be there enjoying this resort. I have been going to this area for over 50 years and worked in Gatlinburg while going to UT. We know the area very well and would be glad to share our knowledge with the lucky person who grabs this.


----------



## Tank

This reservation has been taken
Thanks
               Dave


----------

